# New Horizon 20" classic Smoker



## repmujhgih (Jul 26, 2015)

So I recently picked up the Horizon 20" Classic Smoker from Bass Pro Shops.  Love it.  First Smoke went all out on 3 racks of ribs and a brisket and they all came out awesome. 

My question right now is, has anyone found a cover that works for it.  It looks like at one point Horizon made a cover, but I don't see them on their website anymore.  I am up here outside of Seattle and don't want this beauty to sit out directly in the elements all the time if I can help it.  I would hate having to cover it, but the wife won't let me build some walls and a roof for it...haha













20150721_063251.jpg



__ repmujhgih
__ Jul 26, 2015


















20150721_185841.jpg



__ repmujhgih
__ Jul 26, 2015


















20150721_190030.jpg



__ repmujhgih
__ Jul 26, 2015


















20150721_190717.jpg



__ repmujhgih
__ Jul 26, 2015


----------



## glocksrock (Jul 28, 2015)

The Char Broil XL Heavy Duty smoker cover would fit it, it's about $25 on amazon. It's probably not going to be as heavy duty as you would like it to be, but I know it would fit. I used it on my old OC Wrangler smoker and on my current Lang 48 Patio. I'm sure there are other better ones out there, but till you can find one, this one should hold you over nicely.


----------

